# listed rain tight



## Numiah

Hola a todos!  estoy con un folleto que habla sobre sensores de movimiento y tengo problemas con esa frase

El contesto es:  This product is to be used with a U.L. listed rain tight or wet location suitable outlet box.

Este producto es para ser utilizado con un U.L. xxxxxxx. Dependiendo de la instalación puede requerirse un hardware adicional.

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Sherlockat

*Rain-tight: *So tight as to exclude rain. (*NB:* "waterproof")
Source: The Free Dictionary
*
UL-Listed Devices: *UL is short for *U*nderwriter *L*aboratories, an organization that tests electrical devices for safety and functionality.
Source: http://electrical.about.com/od/electricalsafety/qt/ULlisteddevices.htm

_This product is to be used with a* U.L.* *listed rain-tight* or wet location suitable outlet box.
_A descriptive translation:
Este producto es para utilizarse con dispositivos herméticos de la compañía UL or con cajas externas ideales para zonas expuestas a la húmedad.


----------



## phantom2007

No es la "compañíia UL". No son "cajas ideales" sino "cajas adecuadas" y las condiciones de uso son obligadas, no facultativas ("debe")

UL son unos laboratorios americanos que emiten estándares para dispositivos eléctricos:

Este producto debe utilizarse en dispositivos herméticos homologados por U.L. resistentes a la lluvia o con cajas externas adecuadas para uso en zonas expuestas a la húmedad.


----------



## Numiah

phantom2007, eres pilísimas.  Gracias miles


----------



## Numiah

sherlockat gracias.  Excelente!  y la información adicional que me brindas es de gran ayuda.


----------



## k-in-sc

It means "This product is to be used with an outlet box that is UL-listed and rain-tight or suitable for a wet location."
Everything after "with a" modifies "outlet box."


----------



## Mastoc

k-in-sc said:


> It means "This product is to be used with an outlet box that is UL-listed *as* rain-tight or suitable for a wet location."


----------



## k-in-sc

No, "and."


----------



## eragse

Este producto deberá ser utilizado con una caja de distribución clasificada por la U.L. como a prueba de lluvia o adecuada para uso en lugares húmedos.


----------



## Mastoc

Is “as”. UL listed as rain tight means that the product complies with UL requirements to be considered as rain tight.


----------



## k-in-sc

Mastoc said:


> Is “as”. UL listed as rain tight means that the product complies with UL requirements to be considered as rain tight.


The UL evaluates whether a product meets its standards for what it's supposed to do. It doesn't rate products. Therefore *it's* "and."


----------



## Mastoc

k-in-sc said:


> The UL evaluates whether a product meets its standards for what it's supposed to do. It doesn't rate products. Therefore *it's* "and."



Here are some examples from the web:

...UL Listed as rain tight for EMT conduit.
Many are UL Listed as rain-tight, concrete-tight, or liquidtight.
UL listed as “Rain tight / Indoor use only”
... it must also have a weatherproof cover that is UL listed as "rain-tight while in use," 
Compression fittings presently on the market are no longer UL listed as 'rain tight '...
Alarm tamper switches are UL listed as Central Station Alarm Units
UL Listed as “Suitable as Motor. Disconnect.”
UL Listed as the Primary Communicator and Fire Slave 
UL listed as a Quick Response Sprinkler
UL Listed as Intrinsically Safe
UL-listed as a proprietary supervising station fire alarm system


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, you can find a lot of things online, but for instance, "rain-tight" is not even an official UL designation.
*Summary of Topics b0514b_6_20111230_sum.html[/URL]*

ulstandardsinfonet.ul.com/sot/b0514b_6_20111230_sum.html
Dec 30, 2011 – *...* Wet Locations Test; (g) revisions to delete references to the term "*rain-tight fittings"* as the term is no longer used in national installation codes  ...


----------



## Mastoc

Official or not is not important, what Numiah mentioned on the first post was about "UL listed rain tight" which has the same meaning than "UL listed as rain tight" and is not the same than "UL listed and rain tight".
The expression "UL listed as rain tight" is widely used, for example, in the well known Tyco Catalogs (a reference in the industry) and there is no reason to change the meaning.


----------



## Numiah

Gracias a todos son verdaderamente la ayuda que necesitamos a los que nos cuesta un cacho el inglés (cacho = poco)


----------

